# Recipe's Using Summit Hops



## kocken42 (15/10/10)

Hey lads,

I've got a bunch of Summit hops that I'm keen to use...

Just wondering if anyone out there has tried the hop and stumbled upon a pretty decent recipe which uses it (by itself or with other hops)?

I will more than likely just put down a SMaSH to test it out, but if there's a tried and tested great recipe, might aswell run with it 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinkas (15/10/10)

IPA grist to 1080, 100 g at 60 min, 350 g at 5 min, and 50 g at dry hop


----------



## Lecterfan (9/10/11)

for anyone browsing the internet about these hops because they have bought them and are wondering what to expect - this is my experience.

I did a 10 min APA with them - 50gms added at 10 mins to get 34 IBUs. Because I had some aromatic malt in the grist I was getting practically zero hop character come through (other than the bitterness) when tasting from fermenter when almost at FG. I added 20gms dry hop to fermenter in primary hoping to get the grapefruit etc etc that is talked about. Today (4 days after dry hopping into the fermenter and now the beer is at FG) I have racked the beer off and the hydrometer sample definitely has the onion/garlic flavour that people talk about and none of the grapefruit. It is not necessarily unpleasant and I will persist with the beer, but still..... (the empty fermenter smells ok because of the strong fruity/tart/nutty flavour of the wy1272 bless its cotton socks)

I scoured the net before using Summit and could not find much (it was half and half lovers and haters), so this is my contribution for future summit users...

Don't know if it is a year of harvest/freshness/utilisation issue but there it is...

If the beer ends up spectacular in a few weeks I will come back and make comment...


----------



## weiht (11/10/11)

Lecterfan said:


> for anyone browsing the internet about these hops because they have bought them and are wondering what to expect - this is my experience.
> 
> I did a 10 min APA with them - 50gms added at 10 mins to get 34 IBUs. Because I had some aromatic malt in the grist I was getting practically zero hop character come through (other than the bitterness) when tasting from fermenter when almost at FG. I added 20gms dry hop to fermenter in primary hoping to get the grapefruit etc etc that is talked about. Today (4 days after dry hopping into the fermenter and now the beer is at FG) I have racked the beer off and the hydrometer sample definitely has the onion/garlic flavour that people talk about and none of the grapefruit. It is not necessarily unpleasant and I will persist with the beer, but still..... (the empty fermenter smells ok because of the strong fruity/tart/nutty flavour of the wy1272 bless its cotton socks)
> 
> ...




How much aromatic did u use? I doubt that it will prevent the hops from coming through... IMO, if a black ipa can be hoppy with the amount of crystals and roast, i doubt the aromatic can make much of a difference... How long did u take to chill the wort? What yeast did u use?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/10/11)

Thanks for the interest, but my update(s) here are just a 'comment', not a 'question'. I'm just trying to add to the very little amount of info on the net there is from people that have actually used summit hops (what little comments that do exist - that aren't advertising - are staunchly bipolar about what the taste of the hop is).

Update: Beer is 10 days old in the bottle, is now lightly carbonated...chilled to serving temp and there actually is some of the citrusy/grapefruit aroma coming through, and the flavour is not as horrendously garlic/onion as it was. There is still a slightly odd quality, but not unpleasant - I will continue to add reports as I taste the changes in the beer over time.

To answer the above: I've already stated wy1272. The grist was just %85 JW pils, %8 wheat, %7 aromatic. The aromatic has added a lovely big maltiness.

I take your point about a black IPA being hoppy, but I was not using the hop schedule of a black IPA. I was merely making comment on my experience as it happened. :icon_cheers: 

Report back in a few weeks with another update.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/11/11)

For anyone keeping track or who cares:

Summit 10 min APA is certainly drinkable, I've done up to 5 pints in a sitting of it before heading to greener pastures, but it certainly has some of the garlic/onion characteristics that people talk of.

The CYBI podcast on Laurel IPA here has one of the brewers talking about summit and swearing by it as a great 60+ minute bittering only hop for those who don't like it's other 'characteristics' (having said that they do include it as a dry hop apparently mixed with centennial and amarillo - so a couple of hefty flavours there).

I'd try it again, but I would only purchase a small amount of it and definitely use it in concert with other big hops.

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------

